# Newest bunny contest...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Real simple really...sometime in the next 60 hours, our first litter in the new hutch should be born. To celebrate our rabbitry's first litter, your mission...PM me the number of popples in the litter. The tie breaker will be guessing the 4 hour time block in which they will be born...i.e. between 7-11 pm, etc. Any further ties would be first...miraculous, second...settled with the infamous drawing by Pinto, the hutch stud.

All entries must be in before they're born.

All entries must be PMed to me...no public posting.

In the event that Squeak doesn't give birth (_pregnancy is not easily seen 'til the popples are popped, regardless of litter size_), all drawing entries will be moved to Fluffy's due date in about a week.

The prize...an MDC/Roundhouse 2-6-0 Old Timer kit from the 70s, complete and ready to assemble.










Good luck...










Oh yeah...shipping is included.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

forgot it's not public. pete


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Great idea for a thread :thumbsup:


This reminds me... I've never built a kit before... am I doing it (model rail roading) wrong? surely I am not alone?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes...you have to build at least one locomotive kit to be a model railroader...:thumbsup:

OK...I've got norgale, dablaze, broox and Prospect 193...some of you all been studying or raised rabbits before as your guesses are mighty educated...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Dats cause we be berry edukated peoples. Shay can you show us some pics of the rabbits? Pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I remember having a pair of gloves with rabbit fur lining many years ago. 
That's about the extent of my bunny expertise! 
Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

From my wife's blog...

http://rabbittalk.com/blogs/24carrot/2012/07/28/handfeeding-baby-rabbits/

http://rabbittalk.com/blogs/24carrot/2012/04/24/the-new-24-carrot-bunny/

http://rabbittalk.com/blogs/24carrot/2011/08/12/this-is-what-happens-when-you-are-a-troublemaker/

http://rabbittalk.com/blogs/24carrot/2011/03/27/aunt-nibbles/

http://rabbittalk.com/blogs/24carrot/2011/03/07/growing-bunnies-in-your-garden/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hay Shay ...

Great / fun idea for a contest. Very generous and thoughtful on your part. Well done!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My wife and I were just last week looking at getting a couple bunnies as pets for my boys. We ended up getting hamsters 

Those sure are some cute bunnies.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just celebrating our new home/my new train room...

tkruger and Carl make 6 entrants...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, if you put up some O-scale stuff, I'd enter.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I realized too late that I set up a contest that only allows for 85% of our readership to participate...you could always come on over to the dark side.

Then again...it would make for a slammin' start on an On30 engine project....:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Somehow, I think I already have a full plate.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

brylerjunction and Big Ed are in...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gc53dfgc and sstlaure are now in...:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Yes...you have to build at least one locomotive kit to be a model railroader...:thumbsup:
> 
> OK...I've got norgale, dablaze, broox and Prospect 193...some of you all been studying or raised rabbits before as your guesses are mighty educated...


well least I got that under my belt  PM inbound asap!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Southern is in...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

New Berlin RR said:


> well least I got that under my belt  PM inbound asap!


Now you hafta scratchbuild one so you can walk among the Titans like me....:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Shay, I sent you a PM did I not put something in that was needed?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> gc53dfgc and sstlaure are now in...:thumbsup:





gc53dfgc said:


> Shay, I sent you a PM did I not put something in that was needed?



Your in last night see?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gc53dfgc said:


> Shay, I sent you a PM did I not put something in that was needed?


Cash bribes always help....:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Now you hafta scratchbuild one so you can walk among the Titans like me....:thumbsup:


thats kinda in progress  making a yard office out of a boxcar  hehe


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Plus the prize, you ought to name the wabbit after the winner.:thumbsup:

Unless you plan on cooking it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Plus the prize, you ought to name the wabbit after the winner.:thumbsup:
> 
> Unless you plan on cooking it.


In his best Boris Karlof voice...

_"The doomed...get no names..."_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> In his best Boris Karlof voice...
> 
> _"The doomed...get no names..."_




Just numbers?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

big ed said:


> Just numbers?


Nope....just hot sauce:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

sstlaure said:


> Nope....just hot sauce:laugh:


Actually...the family favorite is "Sloppy Hoppys"...think pulled pork except with Bugs Bunny at the receiving end...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

No bunnies yet so there's still time to sign up...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> No bunnies yet so there's still time to sign up...


That's just adorable!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

sawgunner is in...

Mama's checking now...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> sawgunner is in...
> 
> Mama's checking now...:thumbsup:


Say you sleep from 10:00 pm till 7:00 am and the rabblets are born at 2:00 am, how are you going to break the tie with the time?

Someone has to sleep in the wabbet pen till they pop out.
Bring some carrots to munch on.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Say you sleep from 10:00 pm till 7:00 am and the rabblets are born at 2:00 am, how are you going to break the tie with the time?
> 
> Someone has to sleep in the wabbet pen till they pop out.
> Bring some carrots to munch on.


I actually have a game camera aimed on them at all times to monitor predator movement. It has a time/date stamp on it. Out here in bear/raccoon/coyote/weasel/bobcat/wild dog country, it's a cheap sentinel that never falls asleep. PETA maggots are known to raid rabbitries as well, as if releasing domesticated rabbits into the wild is a humane act worthy of praise.

When popples start popping, the activity in the cages goes from sedate to sub-manic, giving me a pretty good indication when the bunnies are born.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> PETA


 
*P*eople 
*E*ating
*T*asty
*A*nimals

??


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

OK...looks like Squeak didn't take--but--Fluffy is next in line and showing all signs that she's ready to pop...

...so...

...all guesses will be shifted over to Fluffy and, this being day 30, the contest should be settled by this time tomorrow...

Good Luck to my entrants...:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

big ed said:


> Your in last night see?


Not sure how I missed that, must have still been asleep.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Do we resubmit our guesses for the new bunny?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

sstlaure said:


> Do we resubmit our guesses for the new bunny?


You can if you want to, or you can carry it over to Fluffy, as I originally posted.:thumbsup:

NIMT and Mrs. NIMT are now in...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> OK...looks like Squeak didn't take--but--Fluffy is next in line and showing all signs that she's ready to pop...
> 
> ...so...
> 
> ...



How can a rabbit be ready to deliver and not come through???


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> How can a rabbit be ready to deliver and not come through???


They don't show very well, so you have to keep a good calender and cross your fingers. Because of the hot weather, Pinto could be shooting blanks for now. Add to that the stress of the recent move on the does...it's all good, we're used to it.

...and you all get an education on wabbit culture and behaviour....


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Never mind the education,I want the steamer. Tell Fluffy to get off her duffy and get to work. Pete


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> They don't show very well, so you have to keep a good calender and cross your fingers. Because of the hot weather, Pinto could be shooting blanks for now. Add to that the stress of the recent move on the does...it's all good, we're used to it.
> 
> ...and you all get an education on wabbit culture and behaviour....


yup bucks go sterile over certain temperatures thats why our bucks always get frozen two liters to lay on during the summer..

palpatation of a doe is tough it not like a cow or other large animal that you can easily tell..

the calendar thing is essential as well as noticing signs of nest building such as fur pulling and movement of hay into the nest box..


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Better crank some mood music, Norgale. bow chikka wow wow.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

We used to do the bottle thing after 90 degrees...now we don't give it to them 'til 96 degrees to keep them acclimated to the heat. Out here in the country it doesn't get as hot as often and they've certainly mellowed out as well, they're not nearly as skittish as they were back in the 'burbs. We hadn't mated them in 6 months either as we didn't want to have to move more than a few rabbits at once.

Patience pete...Fluffy is off her duffy...:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Give the rabbit a couple of Viagra pills.....


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

broox said:


> Better crank some mood music, Norgale. bow chikka wow wow.


You mean "Brown Chicken Brown Cow." We are talking livestock you know....:laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Here bunny, bunny......here, bunny bunny :laugh:
This is about the funniest thread I've seen on this forum. It' truly CLASSIC! :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> You mean "Brown Chicken Brown Cow." We are talking livestock you know....:laugh:


I am not worthy *bows to the awesome*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

... to all above. Quite the comedic crew!!!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

thank ewe....thank ewe berry much - I'll be here all week.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

AhhhhGeeze! Now we're into sheep.My dog would like that. Ha! Pete


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

So Shay, I gather Fluffy didn't take either?

Did anyone give Pinto the birds and the bees chat? :sly:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Fluffy is showing every sign of being pregnant, but nothing so far. I'd hate to think we've lost a good buck to the heat of summer, but she's never been more than 31 days, the same for Squeak. Worse comes to worse I can move it all to Nibbles, who is due on Halloween (_black bunny-Halloween, go figure_) or Uki, who is due the day after.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

shay on one of the rabbit groups I belong to some breeders up north are saying that it has been taking 35 days recently for does to drop kits...it may be weather related..


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Appreciate that Joe...my beloved thinks it may also have something to do with her being 2 days off in all of her calculations--Squeak was actually due yesterday and Fluffy? ...tomorrow...


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

From my quick google about rabbit litters, each consecutive litter has a chance to be of greater volume, so I might have to revise my guess... Just how many bundles has this promiscous bunny dropped in the past


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Fluffy's record is 12...Squeak's is 10, they haven't been bred in awhile, which makes a difference, but you're welcome to PM me your new guess. As of tonight, there are none still.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

12  thats way off my first guess. I was taking into account that it was her first litter. will pm another guess for the new bunny.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

broox 12 is an anamoly...Shay how many of the 12 survived? as depending on the breed most does only have 8-10 teats...so unless you bottle feed a few of the kits on a litter that large (which I doubt someone would do on meat pen rabbits) or you have another doe that can foster...natural selection sells that at least 2 wind up culled within the first day...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

True Joe and in that litter we lost 2 within 2 days...two runts were bottle fed 'til weaned because Mama couldn't produce enough milk. Squeak lost 2 from her large litter litter when they strayed from the nest box. For the sake of this contest, I'm counting heads that are born at the time.

While it is true that litters grow with each round (Squeak has had 10, Fluffy 8), it is also true that results essentially can be reset after a long time without having babies. We haven't bred them since March, when we first had to look to move, so we wouldn't have too many rabbits to move i one day. Thus, the contest was born...we just don't know how many will come and now my wife's miscalculation just adds to the mystery...


----------

